# Pav do you know?



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

what happened to Fankhauser's Cheese Page 
was looking up what he had to say on buttermilk and can't get into his pages any way I try. Wondering if he has moved on.


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

Their server seems to be down. He's still around and teaching last I heard.

Here's the latest archive page

http://web.archive.org/web/20080822151909/http://biology.clc.uc.edu/fankhauser/Cheese/BUTTERMILK.HTM

Good info on that page. Anything more I can help with?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

AH thanks at least when they get the server back up and running we can get to it hopefully. Right now this one isn't coming up for me either.


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

The archive page isn't loading for you? Strange... Here's the PDF of the page if you need it.

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

AH thanks


----------

